# British & moving to Spain post Brexit - work in UK.



## Jeff50 (Apr 14, 2021)

Apology if I’m in the the wrong forum , just wondered if anyone can help , we are uk citizens and would like to move to Spain ,we would sell our property and be mortgage free.. I have my own business and would like to to come back one week in the month to work then back to Spain 3 weeks approximately, I do appreciate things have changed since exiting The EU and there’s not a lot of update information on my idea.
If anyone has any thought, would be much appreciated 
Jeff


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

You'd have to pay taxes and social security in Spain as that is where you'd be tax resident. I guess if you could register your business in Spain then it might be possible. Also if you plan on buying a property in Spain worth over €500k you might qualify for a golden visa. But I suspect you'd still have to register your company in Spain anyway.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Chopera said:


> You'd have to pay taxes and social security in Spain as that is where you'd be tax resident. I guess if you could register your business in Spain then it might be possible. Also if you plan on buying a property in Spain worth over €500k you might qualify for a golden visa. But I suspect you'd still have to register your company in Spain anyway.


When my wife looked into working for a UK company, there didn't actually seem to be any obligation to pay Spanish Social Security.
Her plan was to work with a UK contract as a non-resident so that the PAYE was 0, then do a Spanish tax return based on the goss UK pay.
You can choose to make voluntary Social Security contributions in Spain as a resident, but I don't think it is obligatory.


----------

